# 35 Degrees INSIDE our office



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In the words of Don Logan from sexy beast.

*"Gotta change my shirt, I'm sweating like a cun7"*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You have to complain that the conditions are not human and you are unable to work.

I am sure not much work is done with this heat!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> You have to complain that the conditions are not human and you are unable to work.
> 
> I am sure not much work is done with this heat!


There is a legal minimum temperature that a workplace must be, but no legal maximum....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> There is a legal minimum temperature that a workplace must be, but no legal maximum....


Apparently this changes next year, whereby any temp in excess of 26C (80F) will be considered unhealthy.

It is currently just over 30C where I work. My room is a little cooler, at approx 24C, thanks to a/c...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

37 degs here NOW ! Like a sauna, at least in the day the doors and windows are open


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Doors open, windows open, fan going full pelt, still hot as a motherfucker in here.

In fact it's now 9:35 and it's still 35 degrees in here.

Whether there is actually a legal maximum or it's just a guideline, it's still stupid. I can hardly think.

So I didn't. For the past two afternnons I've been in the pub instead.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

> So I didn't. For the past two afternnons I've been in the pub instead.
> 
> Fuck 'em.


Good on ya mate ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So I didn't. Â For the past two afternnons I've been in the pub instead.
> 
> Fuck 'em.


Was the pub cooler at least? ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes guys i hear y'all, i am still in the office, counting 5 fans working overtime.

Btw.....

This office is owned by me, i hope that law doesn't come into effect soon.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Diddums. Wht not take a little R&R on the water - that's where I'm off to.

Np speed limits; plenty of space; beer with impunity; BBQ on beach; skiing and boarding; fishing (hopefully with something for BBQ and a nice smoke. Perfect. ;D 8)

I might even check my VM at some point.....

It's August and glorious with it.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Apparently this changes next year, whereby any temp in excess of 26C (80F) will be considered unhealthy.
> 
> It is currently just over 30C where I work. My room is a little cooler, at approx 24C, thanks to a/c...


we got a/c fitted where i worked once as it was too hot... for the computers! bastards  didn't give a fuck about us! tell them your pc's will pack up if they're not cooled


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Well the thermometer says 35degrees but I'm not convinced it quite that high (shit thermometer). We've got a little freestanding AC unit for an office about 1/6 size of the one we're in now. So it only cools you if you are sitting 2 feet in front of it.

Apparently if the temp rises above 30degrees productivity goes down by 30% (and I can belive it - spent far too much time on the TTF at work).

Rhod


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Currently 30 at my desk. In shorts & tee-shirt & loving every minute


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Currently 30 at my desk. In shorts & tee-shirt & loving every minute


Currently about 45 inside my Boxers :

Can't wait to get home and have a nice cool shower


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Currently about 45 inside my Boxers Â :
> 
> Can't wait to get home and have a nice cool shower


I believe the correct terminology is boil in the bag...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> This office is owned by me, i hope that law doesn't come into effect soon.....


Why? You'll just need to get a few a/c units...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> I believe the correct terminology is boil in the bag...


Well I think they are done 

No more kiddywinkies for me :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The bloke who did my vasectomy actually put his sail number in the stitches for a lark !
So my scars say X117 . ( its an little old wooden XOD)


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

It's been beautifully cool in my office all day today, I'm thinking of writing a thank you note to Facilities Management. Still lots of flesh on display though. ;D ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Why? You'll just need to get a few a/c units...


What??? spend money?? never!!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Currently about 45 inside my Boxers Â :
> 
> Can't wait to get home and have a nice cool shower


I know exactly what you mean!! It happens to a lot of men that carry lots of "hardware" in their boxers!! ;D

Just check that you didn't get any fungal infection in between!! ;D


----------

